# sponge cake stablizer



## bmw855 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi,

Ovalette is a stabiliser used in baking sponge cakes. It helps the eggs to rise rapidly and stiffly. As it is acidic it also helps the beaten eggs to remain stable and not lose the airy and voluminous texture. It makes sponge cake softer and smoother. 

I try to search where can I buy the ovalette or emulisfier but I can't find any online store take care them. So, I want to ask if someone using those product in your sponge cake or see it some where over U.S that sale to consumer?

thank! :crazy:


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

mebbe . . .

OVALETTE BRANDS LLC is in the Confectionery industry in NEW ROCHELLE, NY. This company currently has approximately 1 to 5 employees and annual sales of Under $500,000.

271 NORTH AVE
NEW ROCHELLE, NY 10801
Phone: (914) 637-9100


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you cant find it ,try adding some sodium bicarbonate.. Should come out similar.:chef:


----------



## bmw855 (Apr 30, 2009)

did you mean adding the same amount of baking soda to substitute.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Don't know how much batch your making. You could start out with 1/4 to a 1/2 t per cake. I would have to experiment with it but 1/4 sounds good.:chef:


----------

